# Robin Williams is dead at 63



## macfixer01 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thought maybe I'd see a mention here already, but it's a fairly recent story. Comedian Robin Williams was found dead at 63 in his home, an apparent suicide. I'm sure he'll be sorely missed by all, I know I will miss his humor and wit. To anybody who reads this and is suffering from depression: reach out to friends, family, local mental health services, even acquaintances for help. Even if you think nobody will care once you're gone, you're wrong!

Peace friends,
macfixer01


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 11, 2014)

A worthy post, and a sad commentary on one who brought so much pleasure and laughter to us. The demons he must have fought, at least in his mind. 

Rest in peace, Robin, and know that you will be sorely missed.

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Aug 12, 2014)

Nanu Nanu. !!!


----------



## Smack (Aug 12, 2014)

Awe man that sucks, just heard he was gonna be Teddy Roosevelt again in the next night at the museum. Bumming for a week now  Loved that guy.


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 12, 2014)

If a fulfilled life can be measured by how much happiness and meaning with life someone has spread in the world, he has had, whether he knew it or not, an extraordinarily fulfilled life. With his films and roles he has made existentialism and humanism understandable to children as much as adults and people of all intellectual levels. He was and always will be an inspiration to me and my work.

"Listen, you hear it? - - Carpe - - hear it? - - Carpe, carpe diem, seize the day boys, make your lives extraordinary." (Dead poets society)


----------



## MarcoP (Aug 12, 2014)

Sad and surprised by this. I loved all his movies and followed him since Mork and Mindy but depression is a very hard situation to come out from. How weird, he made many people' day happier and he got into this, such is life!


----------



## kjavanb123 (Aug 12, 2014)

What a sad news, ever since warching Mrs. Doubtfire, I have watched and laughed my butt off so many of his movies, it is really sad to hear he is dead now, may soul rest in peace.

Regards
Kevin


----------

